

Problem Solving with Algorithms and Data Structures - ptwobrussell
http://interactivepython.org/courselib/static/pythonds/index.html

======
grej
This is really one of the coolest interactive tutorials I've ever seen.
Embedding interactive code onto the page that can be played with in the middle
of the tutorial provides a huge improvement to the overall learning
experience.

------
shire
I love this, thanks a lot!

